# Eddy in SA



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Did no-one tell Eddy we cleaned Rashid out of all his steel?

http://www.queens.co.za/eddypta.htm


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Prety clear why they were just sitting in the back room.....not a single steel Merckx in sight on those pics!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I love the third photo down - Eddy's still got that look in his eyes when he's on the bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Rashid is the guy just over Eddy's right shoulder in those pics. 

And there should be a full page of thank you's on that site for us cleaning him out of all his steel. I'm glad they are being ridden and no longer collecting dust in Praetoria.


----------

